# Modifer 51 - I am new to Radiology



## LINDA BARBOA (Jun 24, 2009)

I am new to Radiology. My lead coder says that modifier 51 can only be used with surgical codes. I never heard this rule. Can 51 be used when you have two different radiology exams in the same session? If not, what is the proper modifier?

Thanks


----------



## Aprile Murphy (Jun 24, 2009)

You can use modifer 51 as well as 59, for two diferent exams! Just check the cpt codes for sep. procedure and check appendix A


----------



## Cuteyr (Jun 24, 2009)

*51-Multiple Procedures*

51 is the modifier which should be used to say that the two different procedures that has been performed are Multiple Procedures that has been performed on the same day by the same physician.
This comes along with Surgery CPT's.


----------

